# How often do you cube?



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

I suddenly felt like I wanted to know how often people cube, in this community.
Do you only cube when you're alone?
Or would you go as far as to cube in the toilet?

Each subsequent option includes to ones before, obviously.


----------



## emolover (Oct 1, 2011)

For me its weird when I cube. 

My parents don't like it when I cube during the weekdays even when I am done with my homework so I have to do it quietly and slow so they cant hear me. Yet they don't care if I bring ten or more cubes to school which I will cube my entire studyhall(90 minutes). But during the weekends they don't really care and let me do what I want.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube (minimum) three hours a day - except today, because yesterday my times got worse and I thought that I need a one day break - I usually cube alone but sometimes (often in front of TV) if someone gets in the room, I just keep cubing. I also don't cube in toilet, because... I think that we all know why You shouldn't cube in the toilet.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> For me its weird when I cube.
> 
> My parents don't like it when I cube during the weekdays even when I am done with my homework so I have to do it quietly and slow so they cant hear me. Yet they don't care if I bring ten or more cubes to school which I will cube my entire studyhall(90 minutes). But during the weekends they don't really care and let me do what I want.


 
Hm... Mine don't care as long as they can't hear the clicking.
But I feel uncomfortable cubing on public transport, because people start staring at me and complain about the noise.


----------



## emolover (Oct 1, 2011)

I have also noticed that when I don't cube, I get better.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 1, 2011)

almost everyday but never in public

now that college has taken over and made life worse as it does I have much less time but still enough time


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Emolover: Hm? Like leaving it for a week and getting back to see you're better?

ChrissyD: Yeah, I always try to convince myself cubing in public is okay but it always feels uncomfortable.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 1, 2011)

During college and at home, but not on transport. Should have been multiple choice.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Emolover: Hm? Like leaving it for a week and getting back to see you're better?


 
Taking a break might improve your times because you might be more calm if you stop exerting too much pressure on yourself. Even Rowan Kinneavy recommends taking a break.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube during school (class, passing time, before the bell, during lectures, walking down the hall, after school clubsetc), on the bus, when walking down the street (look up every few secs), in the car (only sometimes at red lights if I'm driving, if not I cube the whole ride), and when I do hw. My dad hates the noise the cube makes so I can't really speed cube when he's home.... the minute he's out the door its cubing time


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Taking a break might improve your times because you might be more calm if you stop exerting too much pressure on you mind and body. Even Rowan Kinneavy recommends taking a break.


 
I find that if I'm doing badly, then I keep solving until I get good again... even if I don't get good again, next day I would have improved a bit simply due to exerting pressure on my mind/body. It's like a muscle... You work it to the point of exhaustion and it grows back strong.
However, simply taking a break might work I guess; I'll try it!


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube everyday, and I tend to cube in public when waiting for stuff, people don't seem to be annoyed by it, most of them doesn't notice it/pretend they don't notice it, and some look at it for some time and then just look out the window again, I've never had a person walk up to me on the train/bus telling me to cut it out, 3-4 times people had told me it's awesome, and I've never gotten the comments about learning an algoritm and stuff.

And then we have my friends and I who sit in the school corridor. Cubing and playing all kinds of music, while passing cubes and pen mods between eachother, most of it is mine though, and I'm the one who helps the others, with both penspinning and cubing, I was the one who introduced them to those hobbies, apart from one who knew Dan Brown method when we met.

EDIT: Oh, and cubing on the toilet happens on occassion, I did it more when I started though


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube almost every day, but never in school, or anywhere in public really.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> I cube everyday, and I tend to cube in public when waiting for stuff, people don't seem to be annoyed by it, most of them doesn't notice it/pretend they don't notice it, and some look at it for some time and then just look out the window again, I've never had a person walk up to me on the train/bus telling me to cut it out, 3-4 times people had told me it's awesome, and I've never gotten the comments about learning an algoritm and stuff.
> 
> And then we have my friends and I who sit in the school corridor. Cubing and playing all kinds of music, while passing cubes and pen mods between eachother, most of it is mine though, and I'm the one who helps the others, with both penspinning and cubing, I was the one who introduced them to those hobbies, apart from one who knew Dan Brown method when we met.


 
My friends complain and call it 'nerdy' but hey, my true friends appreciate what I like (which is most of them).
I have taught five people, one Roux and four Petrus. 
And my history teacher got me into penspinning and now two of us are having fun with it.

And your friends sound like a lot of fun... And playing music?
I just get made fun of when I bring my guitar in.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 1, 2011)

Not in public, but on the toilet.


----------



## Owen (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't stand cubing in public.
Once I decided to try it out again, and took out a cube during school. Literally within 5 seconds, there are four people around me saying things like "HOW DID YOU DISCOVER THE FORMULA?!".
Haven't done it since.


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> My friends complain and call it 'nerdy' but hey, my true friends appreciate what I like (which is most of them).
> I have taught five people, one Roux and four Petrus.
> And my history teacher got me into penspinning and now two of us are having fun with it.
> 
> ...


 
Not playing with instruments, although one of them played an ukulele in class when he had nothing to do (the teacher brought it for fun because it was friday, she didn't know anyone could play it), we just play from cellphones/music players while sitting there, going from 70's rock to dubstep to vocaloid to chiptune, we play most things we like to listen to.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Oct 1, 2011)

5BLD: I had the same thing when I was bringing my guitar to school. One of the students almost broke a string once. I also have to say that when I was going to school I was cubing only in corridors. Now -when I go to school twice a week, for my computer science class- I cube only on the way to school and sometimes on the road back home.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Not playing with instruments, although one of them played an ukulele in class when he had nothing to do (the teacher brought it for fun because it was friday, she didn't know anyone could play it), we just play from cellphones/music players while sitting there, going from 70's rock to dubstep to vocaloid to chiptune, we play most things we like to listen to.


 
Oh right... Not instrumental...
I remember when one of my friends brought in a balalaika. Instantly became my favourite instrument. Now I just need to learn how to play it...




Ezy Ryder said:


> 5BLD: I had the same thing when I was bringing my guitar to school. One of the students almost broke a string once. I also have to say that when I was going to school I was cubing only in corridors. Now -when I go to school twice a week, for my computer science class- I cube only on the way to school and sometimes on the road back home.


 
When I was cubing in a corridor a teacher confiscated it and said 'if you can't solve it for me in under two minutes I'll keep it. Or ill keep it for a week and you can have it back.'
I did it one handed in 35 ish seconds just to annoy him 
But I have never cubed in corridors since. If it wasn't such a nice teacher it could have been confiscated for a long time.


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm starting to realize how casual my school is, some people cube in class, and will get told on occasion to stop, but never get it confiscated, even though they have the right to do so.
I myself may practice penspinning sometimes, but if I start to drop it then I stop training that trick and go back to spinning it around the thumb for a while.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

I pen spin during class, always thumbaround though, as I'm only learning charge now and if I do it wrong it flies out of my hand.

How can I view who has voted?


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

Ah, remember I had troubles with charge too when I started, find a pen with some weight on both ends (put eraser parts on both sides of a pencil or putting one cap on each side on a marker for example), that made it easier for me, and you will soon get the motion down so you can do it with normal pens and pencils.

EDIT: To get back to topic: Cubing in public isn't that bad, but when they ask me to solve it before them my hands shake as hell, but I still get good times, maybe one or two seconds below average.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 1, 2011)

You can do a charge, sonic, fingerpass, and thumbaround with a regular pencil.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Olji: I simply feel uncomfortable although people don't seem to annoy me too much. 
I need to get it in my head that cubing in public is okay.
Also once I did a BLD solve on the bus and when I took off my blindfold everyone was staring at me which felt creepy. It was a succes tho.

Penspinning: ill try that. Right now I'm using a heavy metal pen... But maybe if I used a long biro with caps on both ends...?

Hershey: no, I can't because I'm a beginner. However eventually I'll be able to.


----------



## BLKKROW (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube when I have nothing else to do with my hands, toilet seems to be the best time to cube for me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2011)

Only 4 days before a competition. or when I'm bored.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

BLKKROW said:


> I cube when I have nothing else to do with my hands, toilet seems to be the best time to cube for me


 
The toilet DOES seem like the perfect place but it just... Doesn't... Seem right.


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You can do a charge, sonic, fingerpass, and thumbaround with a regular pencil.


 
You can do Infinity, figure 8, I-sonic, taps, twisted sonic, inverse sonic etc. with a regular pencil, but using a mod will make it easier to learn the trick, so you can do it on a regular pencil afterwards.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> The toilet DOES seem like the perfect place but it just... Doesn't... Seem right.


 
my average is somehow better in the bathroom.... at least there isn't a camera in the cube or anything.... just have to make sure nothing falls in the toilet


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Hm. I need to try cubing in the toilet.
I think it'll be a bit too far to take my camera and computer and record an average though.


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Hm. I need to try cubing in the toilet.
> I think it'll be a bit too far to take my camera and computer and record an average though.


 
FYI: I would NOT watch that average video...
But cubing it the toilet is nice, when I started I challenged myself to solve it before I was done, just as I did challenge myself the day after I learned to solve it, I had to solve the cube before turning of the alarm in the morning...


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Heh. I will do it... But not record it...


----------



## angham (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess penspinning and cubing just go together. I've got an rsvpmx penspinning pen. I seriously recommend anyone of any penspinning ability to get a proper pen for it


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, penspinning and cubing both require high amounts of dexterity.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Whenever I have spare time at home. Which has been never, since I started university.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube literally all the time. Now in science class or study hall my teachers say put up your cubes class. Cause there are like 5 other cubers in my school.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 1, 2011)

Mostly at home, I sometimes do a few solves during the school day, but not many.


----------



## David1994 (Oct 1, 2011)

Not often really.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> my average is somehow better in the bathroom.... at least there isn't a camera in the cube or anything.... *just have to make sure nothing falls in the toilet*



Happened to me yesterday. 5x5 center cap.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 1, 2011)

I cube on the crapper because I find that it's prime time for practice. However, I don't do much public cubing. Only in my spare time, and it comes after most of my other occupations (friends, running, piano, guitar, "the woman", etc.).


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't get how anything falls in the toilet. You sit the other way don't you?.. Or it falls when you stand up, turn around and flush and had the cube above the toilet or something ?


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 2, 2011)

Cubing in public is usually fine. To be honest, I've only had one teacher tell me not to do it in class.
The only problem I have with it is it usually draws a big crowd.
I always cube in resturants, but when people walk by I hide it because I don't want people to think I'm showing off.
I won't cube in the toilet because that's not really clean is it?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I don't get how anything falls in the toilet. You sit the other way don't you?.. Or it falls when you stand up, turn around and flush and had the cube above the toilet or something ?


 
Lol, if it's a centre cap it can fall through the gap round the sides of it...


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not cubing much lately just like 1 average of 12 per day, because this computer keeps distracting me.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 3, 2011)

when i cube on the toilet its not speed solving, its just messing around or going slow. I had a v7 piece pop and fall it. It was during the first week I got it, (when it was released) and I snagged that piece SOOO fast.

But I cube a lot in public. I think its funny when I see someone watching me and I look at them as I do PLL or something else and when they realize I'm looking at them and still doing moves the reactions are funny.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 3, 2011)

Mostly just in my spare time, but I do cube in public, though usually only when my cubing friends are also around.


----------



## Bob (Oct 3, 2011)

Where's the option, "Only at competitions" ?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 3, 2011)

you don't want to know how often there a cube in my hands.


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 3, 2011)

Holidays when I'm bored, at school sometimes, and on the toilet only if I just got the cube and want to test it. I find cubing while on the toilet distracts me from the point of going to the toilet and I end up spending 20 minutes in there. So I don't anymore.
Cubing in public is kinda awkward because people think that you are showing off and I don't like doing that.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 3, 2011)

When my hands are free:
Maybe a bit before breakfast.
At school before classes and during breaks.
At home? Almost always!!! (but not the toilet or bath)


----------



## Engberg91 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd go as far as to cube in the toilet
Only cubes that does'nt pop. believe me I've learn my lesson.....


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I cube whenever I have time, but on the toilet? Thats just stupid.



That70sShowDude said:


> Happened to me yesterday. 5x5 center cap.


 
Did you at least get it out?


----------



## MostEd (Oct 3, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> I'd go as far as to cube in the toilet
> Only cubes that does'nt pop. believe me I've learn my lesson.....


 
yea yeah, i know i never take 6x6 or 7x7 to avoid this....


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 3, 2011)

Top 3, Should really be tick boxes instead of radio buttons, but o well

I tend to take 3x3 and 4x4 to college, sometimes bigger.. but they always pop and when i put the piece in everyone says im cheating -.-

Dont cube much at home, because i like many others never have enough time, and i only really like 7x7 which takes the longest of all my cubes


----------



## Sillas (Oct 3, 2011)

Only when I have spare time at home. Rarely in college.


----------



## 24653483361 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, I'll like do random PLLs and stuff like that when I'm writing music or on the computer if I have a cube next to me. But I don't solve really that often anymore.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd go as far as cubing on the toilet, but only 2x2 or 3x3. I'd be scared for something to pop...


----------



## hcfong (Oct 6, 2011)

I cube in the toilet in the evenings as it's the only place in my flat where I have sufficient lighting to see the colours properly.


----------

